# Winston Perfect Reel Set



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

20 years ago this reel set was a pipe dream for me each time I saw it at the last page of the Winston catalog. $60,000 in student loans on a $32,500 salary.

I was poking around eBay looking at fishing gear when I typed in “Winston Perfect” to see if I could find one decent condition reel.

This set was there. Couldn’t believe it. Flawless.

There even was a $100 off eBay coupon.

They arrived today. The box is a work of art and the reels truly are “pefect.”

I love fly fishing because even just the act of casting a perfect loop gives us the opportunity to be momentarily perfect. I work non-stop. I love what I do for my clients and in support of myself, my ridiculous fly fishing trips and to support my family. When I manage to claw a few hours or days out of my busy schedule, I love fly fishing with finely crafted gear. It’s like fishing with works of art. And the song the reel makes when a good fish pulls line, it’s pure joy.

Here’s to the fruits of hard work and striving for perfect moments. Cheers.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Awesome reels! They would be a perfect fit for a nice old school bamboo rod.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice investment. My guess is that, if by some odd chance your son does not have the same passion that you possess, it will hold its value well. Is it covered by your homeowner's?.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

TK81 said:


> Nice investment. My guess is that, if by some odd chance your son does not have the same passion that you possess, it will hold its value well. Is it covered by your homeowner's?.


I think it’ll need a rider. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome set, glad you were able to fulfill one of your dreams. As said above, now you need a Don Summers or JL Drake Bamboo rod to make it all complete.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

When you get tired of them, you know where to fine me LOL


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Sweet find! Did you get them for a good price I wonder?
I also wonder what Winston will do now that they own Bauer Reels. I have a few Winston's and a couple Bauer's... neither company scrimps on making the best. Good things should happen with that mix.
As for Winston, I just contacted them this week about a TMF I had that went missing. Those hand-scripted serial numbers on each section aren't just for show. They know I bought the rod from Rusty during his off-season and will let me know if that rod crosses their path.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Jackster1 said:


> Sweet find! Did you get them for a good price I wonder?
> I also wonder what Winston will do now that they own Bauer Reels. I have a few Winston's and a couple Bauer's... neither company scrimps on making the best. Good things should happen with that mix.
> As for Winston, I just contacted them this week about a TMF I had that went missing. Those hand-scripted serial numbers on each section aren't just for show. They know I bought the rod from Rusty during his off-season and will let me know if that rod crosses their path.


Jackster,

The price is about the same with interest factored in they would have cost in 1999. I didn’t get them for a steal but I think they’ll hold their value. Unless I fish them! 

I love Bauer Reels. Have a large Little Mac and a 4 wt. Really nice finish for a $300 reel. Super smooth. 

The green blanks of their rods is so beautiful to me. The IM6 was a bit slow for my herky jerky casting style but their boron butt rods suit me great. Not as fast/stiff as my Sage Ones. And they’re so, so beautiful. 

Hope your TMF shows up. Somewhere along the way I lost a T & T Paradigm. Awful to lose a loved fly rod.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Jackster,
> 
> The price is about the same with interest factored in they would have cost in 1999. I didn’t get them for a steal but I think they’ll hold their value. Unless I fish them!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You said, “Somewhere along the way I lost a T & T Paradigm. Awful to lose a loved fly rod.”
Years ago a co-worker told me he belonged to a hunt/fish club and was thinking about taking up fly fishing. He asked my advice on what to buy so I told him he could borrow one of my rigs to first see if he liked fly fishing before making a purchase. He borrowed a beautiful 4wt T&T and up and died on me later. I didn’t know his widow and even if I did it would be tough pulling a “yo Widow” on her to get the rig back. Some you lose and some you win. Maybe Karma will set things straight and make things at least even.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Found a Winston Perfect 3 3/8 on the eBay and added it to the collection. It came with an extra spool, a couple boxes, a Winston Catalog circa 1998 or 1999. I don’t think it’ll get fished. 

Love these reels. Probably should fish them.


----------

